# The International Custom Rod Building Exposition



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Anyone going to the show.

http://home.earthlink.net/~icrbe/index.html

I know it is in high point this year but I havent heard much else about it. I went last year and really enjoyed it.

John


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I just now saw this thread*

Yes I am going. Sorry, I just saw this thread after starting the other one concerning the expo. where you from and what "clinics" are you going to attend?


----------

